# нОРХЛХГЮЖХЪ ДХЯЙЮ

## Bor81

оНД БОЕВЮРКЕМХЕЛ ОПНВХРЮМНЦН Б "Gentoo Weekly Newsletter"

БЕПМЕЕ ОН ЯЯШКЙЕ НРРСДЮ

лЕМЪ ХМРЕПЕЯСЕР Ю ЙЮЙ ЯЮАФ ДЕКЮЕ ПСЯЯЙХИ МЮПНД  :Smile: 

ъ МЮОПХЛЕП ОНЯРЮБХК БЯЕ МЮ ЛЮЙЯХЛЮКЭМСЧ ОПНХГБНДХРЕКЭМНЯРЭ

РЕОЕПЭ ГЮХМРЕПЕЯНБЮКЮ ЯРЮАХКЭМНЯРЭ 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@work portage # hdparm -i /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Model=ST380021A, FwRev=3.75, SerialNo=3HV2ETXX
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # hdparm /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # cat /etc/conf.d/hdparm | grep disc
> 
> # You can either set hdparm arguments for each drive using disc*_args and cdrom*_args..
> ...

 

----------

## Gabber

лМЕ АШ РЮЙХЕ ЯЙНПНЯРХ  :Smile: 

Ъ МЮ ЯБН╦Л БХРЕ ДЮФЕ -X66 ОНЯРЮБХРЭ МЕ ЛНЦС

----------

## Bor81

ДЮ МН ЯВЮЯ ЛЕМЪ ГЮХМРЕПЕЯНБЮКЮ ЯРЮАХКЭМНЯЭ  :Smile: 

ОПХ ЩРХУ ОЮПЮЛЕРПЮУ

----------

## Gabber

ЕЯКХ РБНИ фд БЯ╦ ЩРН ОНДДЕПФХБЮЕР, ОНВЕЛС ЩРН ДНКФМН АШРЭ МЕЯРЮАХКЭМШЛ ?

----------

## Jeld

/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 5T060H6, FwRev=TAH71DP0, SerialNo=T6HLDF1C

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=120103200

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 0: 

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/hdb:

 Model=WDC WD600AB-00CDB0, FwRev=22.04A22, SerialNo=WD-WMA9S1062326

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=40

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117231408

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version: 

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   932 MB in  2.01 seconds = 464.21 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  100 MB in  3.04 seconds =  32.90 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   896 MB in  2.01 seconds = 446.51 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   98 MB in  3.01 seconds =  32.57 MB/sec

Contents of /etc/conf.d/hdparm

disc0_args="-M192 -B255"

disc1_args="-M128"

uname -a

Linux mitechka 2.6.0-test9 #2 Wed Oct 29 13:37:46 EST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 6

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1537.138

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3022.84

Easy  :Smile: 

----------

## Bor81

уНРЕКНЯЭ АШ ОНОНДПНАМЕИ НА ЩРНЛ ОЮПЮЛЕРПЕ

Ю РН ЛЮМ ЙПЮРНЙ  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -B     Set Advanced Power Management feature, if the drive supports it.
> 
>               A low value means aggressive power management and a  high  value
> ...

 

----------

## Unik

 *Bor81 wrote:*   

> уНРЕКНЯЭ АШ ОНОНДПНАМЕИ НА ЩРНЛ ОЮПЮЛЕРПЕ
> 
> Ю РН ЛЮМ ЙПЮРНЙ 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

МЮЯЙНКЭЙН Ъ ОНМЪК, ВЕЛ ЛЕМЭЬЕ ГМЮВЕМХЕ, РЕЛ АНКЭЬЕ БПЕЛЕМХ ДПЮИБ АСДЕР АЕГДЕИЯРБНБЮРЭ ОПЕПЕД СУНДНЛ Б "ЯСЯОЕМД" (ХКХ ЙЮЙ РЮЛ ЕЦН)

----------

